# GPS gesucht



## murmel04 (11. Februar 2011)

Hallos zusammen,

bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir noch gps-teil zulegen soll. kann ja nie schaden, denke ich mir.

nur die auswahl ist ja so gross, aber vielleicht habt ihr da einen tipp.

soll nicht in die hunderte gehen der anschaffungspreis und muss auch nicht das hightech geräte sein, soll halt praktisch sein und man sollte nicht extra studieren mussen für die bedienung.

also mädels ich hoffe ihr habt das was für mich.

lg


----------



## swe68 (11. Februar 2011)

Mit Karte oder ohne Karte? Nur zur Tourenauswertung oder auch zum Weg finden? Mit Halterung fürs MTB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (11. Februar 2011)

Entschuldigt, daß ich mich hier reinhänge...

@TE: Hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=173 warst Du schon, oder?
Soweit ich den Markt im Überblick habe, gibt es noch kein Gerät, was als "Lady-GPS" vermarktet wird


----------



## murmel04 (11. Februar 2011)

Mit Karte oder ohne Karte? Nur zur Tourenauswertung oder auch zum Weg finden? Mit Halterung fürs MTB?







ja wenn möglich mit Karte und zum Wegfinden und Halterung. 

Also ich hab schon einen Gamin 305, da gibt es auch so eine art kleine Wegkarte, aber wo man z.B einstellen kann, zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Aber zeigt halt keine Karten oder so, man muss also vorher schon mal da lang gefahren sein. 

@mw.dd, ja da war ich schon, das erschlägt ein irgendwie. und die Erfahrungen der Mädels ist ja auch nicht schlecht, klar ein typische Ladys gibt es nicht. (mhh so pink mit Steinchen oder so:kotz
aber fragen kann man ja mal.

LG


----------



## mw.dd (11. Februar 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ja wenn möglich mit Karte und zum Wegfinden und Halterung.
> 
> Also ich hab schon einen Gamin 305, da gibt es auch so eine art kleine Wegkarte, aber wo man z.B einstellen kann, zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Aber zeigt halt keine Karten oder so, man muss also vorher schon mal da lang gefahren sein.
> 
> LG



Das Du GPS-Erfahrung hast, ist schonmal von Vorteil. 
Wieviel Geld kannst Du ausgeben?
Hast Du schon digitales Kartenmaterial und willst Du das auf dem Gerät nutzen?



murmel04 schrieb:


> @mw.dd, ja da war ich schon, das erschlägt ein irgendwie. und die Erfahrungen der Mädels ist ja auch nicht schlecht, klar ein typische Ladys gibt es nicht. (mhh so pink mit Steinchen oder so:kotz
> aber fragen kann man ja mal.
> LG



Naja, ich finde das Thema nicht gerade frauenspezifisch; entsprechende Fragen kommen im GPS-Forum immer wieder. Und eine klare Kaufempfehlung gibt es selten, weil es die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" eben nicht gibt.

BTW Ich habe gerade eine Marktlücke entdeckt


----------



## swe68 (11. Februar 2011)

Ich habe einen Magellan Triton, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Die Karten dafür ziehe ich mir bei maps4free, die sind erstaunlich genau.
Für den gibt es auch eine Fahrradhalterung.


----------



## karmakiller (11. Februar 2011)

Wenn du schon Erfahrungen mit dem Edge hast, wäre dann nicht der 800 was für dich?


----------



## missmarple (11. Februar 2011)

Ich benutze seit letztem Sommer einen Garmin 60CSx mit dem ich bisher sehr zufrieden bin.  Ein Gerät aus der Edge-Serie war für mich insofern uninteressant, da ich meinen Polar weiterhin benutzen wollte. Ist die Frage, wie das diesbezüglich bei Dir ausschaut?! 

Einziges Manko bei dem 60CSx gegenüber den neueren Geräten der 62er Serie sind die Karten... Die neueren Geräte haben die "Custum Maps"-Funktion, d.h. Du kannst nicht nur die Garmin- und openmtbmap-Karten benutzen, sondern auch andere. 
Da ich bei der Anschaffung noch nicht wusste, wie umfangreich ich das Gerät wirklich nutzen werde, habe ich mich zunächst für die "Minimalvariante" entschieden und benutze bisher die openmtbmap. Leider kann ich mich aber nach wie vor nicht mit deren Optik anfreunden, da ich sonst immer topographische Karten verwende... Wäre zu klären, wie Deine Vorlieben in der Hinsicht sind bzw. wo Deine Prioritäten liegen???


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Februar 2011)

Ich hab ein Garmin Etrex Legend HCX, das finde ich ganz okay. Höhenmesser brauch ich nicht, sonst wäre der Vista richtig. Aber Höhenmesser hat mein Tacho und wo ich mich auskenne, brauch ich ja kein GPS. Allerdings ist das Display schlecht ablesbar, wenn man eine dunkle Sonnenbrille aufhat. Für den Edge 705 gab´s um Weihnachten ein Sonderangebot mit den Transalpkarten von Kompass.
GPS und einfach zu bedienen schließen sich irgendwie aus ;-) Aber wenn du eh schon mit Garmin vertraut bist.... Ich benutze auf freeware Karten, vom Gardasee gibt´s ganz tolle umsonst. Beschreibung hier: www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=129


----------



## Honigblume (12. Februar 2011)

Ich habe den Garmin Vista 

Anfangs war die Bedienbarkeit etwas schwierig, ich mußte mich schon damit auseinandersetzen.

Fahrradhalterung kann man dazu kaufen.


----------



## murmel04 (14. Februar 2011)

so hab mir mal den garmin etrex venture hc besorgt und gestern schon mal getestet.

bin jetzt nur am überlegen, ob ich nicht vielleicht die version mit zusätzlicher speicherkarte besorgen soll. also eine vista oder so.

der ventura ist soweit ok., nur ich denke irgendwie fehlen mir da noch genaue karten, man sieht zwar die strecke, aber halt keinen na sagen wir farbigen hintergrund, ist nur grau.

aber die karten muss man ja kaufen, oder

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (14. Februar 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> so hab mir mal den garmin etrex venture hc besorgt und gestern schon mal getestet.
> 
> bin jetzt nur am überlegen, ob ich nicht vielleicht die version mit zusätzlicher speicherkarte besorgen soll. also eine vista oder so.
> 
> ...



Wenn man mit Karte fahren will, sollte man auch ein Speicherkartenslot + Speicherkarte haben. Der Venture HC hat doch nur 24MB Speicher?
Also kommen aus der etrex-Serie nur Legend oder Vista in Frage. Ich würde den Vista nehmen wegen barometrischem Höhenmesser und Kompass.

Der graue Hintergrund deutet darauf hin, das noch keine Karte auf dem Gerät ist.
Karten für Garmingeräte gibt es kostenlos auf Basis von OpenStreetMap. Eine Übersicht findest Du hier:
http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/DE:OSM_Map_On_Garmin/Download
Ob diese dann genügen, mußt Du ausprobieren - Garminkarten kannst Du andernfalls auch nachkaufen.

BTW Die älteren Garmins haben einige Einschränkungen, was den Umgang mit Tracks mit vielen Trackpunkten betrifft. Kann man zwar umgehen, ist aber etwas tricky. Für nichtmal 50 mehr (im Vergleich zum Vista) gibt es den moderneren Dakota 20 - den solltest Du Dir auch mal anschauen.


----------



## murmel04 (14. Februar 2011)

danke, denke werde beim vista hängenbleiben.

der dakota, mhh da könnte ich nun wirklich ärger mit männe bekommen. 
schon wieder so viel kohle ....., hat gott sei dank den anderen ohne weiteres geschluckt

ach die speicherkarte kann man da jede sd .... nehmen oder muss ich da auf was spezielles achten??

lg


----------



## at021971 (15. Februar 2011)

Überlege Dir das mit Vista, Legend etc. gut. Die sind zwar günstig, stammen aber auch aus einer alten Hard- und SW- Generation. Neuer Geräte wie der Dakota und der Edge 800 basieren mehr oder weniger auf der Hard- und Software des Oregon. Sie sind damit zukunftssicherer und leistungsfähiger. 

Speziell bei der Darstellung neuerer Vektormaps wie der Garmin Topo Deutschland 2010 oder Transalpin kommen diese älteren Geräte sehr schnell an ihre Grenze, was die Prozessorleistung angeht. In der Karte Scrollen wird zur Geduldsprobe. Zudem unterliegen sie im Vergleich mit der neueren Gerätegeneration etlichen Einschränkungen in der Trackanzahl, Aufzeichnungs- und Tracklänge.

Im Endeffekt könnte sich so eine aktuelle günstigere Investition als die mittel- oder langfristig teurere herausstellen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Mel_l_ (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo! Die Frage mit dem GPS haben wir uns auch die Woche gestellt und ich kann nur sagen " Gott sei dank haben wir bei uns einen Garmin Händler" ! Wir haben zwischen dem Dakota und dem Oregon hin und her geschwankt und sind in den Laden! Resultat der Gute hat uns nach einer Minute gesagt, die Dinger sind zum biken *******! Die Displays sind durch Sonneneinstrahlung mega schlecht abzulesen und wenn es mal nieselt und man mit Handschuhen versucht das Display sauber zu machen, verschiebt man direkt die ganze Karte und all solche Sachen! Nun ja, wir haben uns jetzt für das Gpsmap 62s entschieden.. kostet allerdings auch mit TOPO Deutschland 2010 mal eben 500 Euro, aber ich denke das es auf dauer eine sehr gute Investition ist!


----------



## Dumens100 (25. Februar 2011)

Mel_l_ schrieb:


> Wir haben zwischen dem Dakota und dem Oregon hin und her geschwankt und sind in den Laden! Resultat der Gute hat uns nach einer Minute gesagt, die Dinger sind zum biken *******! Die Displays sind durch Sonneneinstrahlung mega schlecht abzulesen und wenn es mal nieselt und man mit Handschuhen versucht das Display sauber zu machen, verschiebt man direkt die ganze Karte und all solche Sachen!


kann ich so nicht bestätigen habe ein Dakota 20 und bin voll zufrieden


----------

